# Ist Windows verrückt geworden?



## Gamer090 (7. Juni 2011)

*Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Hi zusammen

Vor ein paar Tagen hatte ich beim starten jedesmal einen Bluescreen, bevor das passierte hatte Windws Update installiert.
Die Updates vom Juni sind jedoch nicht aufgeführt in der Liste von den Windows-Updates aber wenn ich die Systemwiederherstellung starte zeigt er mir zwei Updates an die am 3.6 installiert wurden.

Die Systemwiederherstellung konnte ich im Abgesicherten Modus starten, aber dann im normalen Modus kam fehler Meldung das es nicht funktioniert hat. Habe dann zwei mal noch es probiert und es kam immer die Fehlermeldung das es nicht funktionierte. Aber jetzt kann ich starten ohne Bluescreen.
Wurde jetzt das System wiederhergestellt oder nicht?

Nächstes Problem:
Der Windows-Live Messenger kann mich nicht mehr anmelden, sagt immer das der Service nicht Verfügbar ist. Ist es nur bei  mir so oder geht da wirklich nichts?

Nächstes Problem:
Windows-Defender meldet bei jedem Start das es ausgeschaltet ist und wenn ich den Einschalte sucht der nach Windows Defender Definitionen, was auch immer das ist, er findet nichts aber ist danach eingeschaltet.

Mein PC:
Asus M4A88T-M
AMD PhenomII X4 955
Kingston 4GB 1333Mhz RAM
Vista 64bit

Bluescreen-Meldung:
Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:    BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.0.6002.2.2.0.768.3
  Gebietsschema-ID:    2055

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:    3b
  BCP1:    00000000C0000005
  BCP2:    FFFFFA6007018C36
  BCP3:    FFFFFA600C149E60
  BCP4:    0000000000000000
  OS Version:    6_0_6002
  Service Pack:    2_0
  Product:    768_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini060511-01.dmp
  C:\Users\Gamer\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-74334-0.sysdata.xml
  C:\Users\Gamer\AppData\Local\Temp\WER1F52.tmp.version.txt

Kann mir jemand helfen? Es nervt langsam wirklich das solche Probleme auftauchen.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Am besten mal den User "simpel1970" fragen..der kennt sich afaik ziemlich gut mit BlueScreens aus


----------



## iNsTaBiL (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

kann dir simpel auch nur empfehlen 

der hat hier dem halben forum in sachen bluescreen auf die sprünge gehlolfen (ich zähle auch schon dazu )

lg


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Ich werde den Thread mal direkt an ihm weiterleiten


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Die Probleme bestehen definitiv erst seit dem Windows-Update (wäre wichtig für die weitere Fehlerprüfung)?

Der Stopfehler lässt leider nicht tief blicken... 


> BCCode: 3b
> BCP1: 00000000C0000005


Hier trat eine Speicherzugriffsverletzung auf. Speicher i.d.S. kann insbes. RAM, VRAM, CPU-Cache oder Festplatte sein. Darüber hinaus muss nicht mal ein Hardwarefehler vorliegen. Bei dir wäre ja ein Problem durch ein fehlgeschlagenens/fehlerhaftes Win-Update nicht auszuschließen.

Aufgrund der weiteren Probleme (Messenger und Defender) würde ich eine Systemreparatur vornehmen.

Starte hierzu die Eingabeaufforderung als Administrator (Start -> Programme -> Zubehör -> Eingabeaufforderung (mit rechter Maustaste anklicken und "als Administrator starten" auswählen)). Gebe folgenden Befehl ein:

sfc /scannow

(Halte die Vista DVD bereit, oder lege sie gleich ein. Sollten fehlerhafte Systemdateien erkannt werden, werden diese von der DVD ersetzt).

Unabhängig davon bitte noch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z machen (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD).
Der RAM wurde schon mal auf Fehler überprüft (mit Memtest86+)?

Viele Grüße @GoldenMic und @aley123


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Danke an alle für eure Antworten

@simpel1970 ich werde das mal machen was du mir empfiehlst und melde mich dann wieder, Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Ok. Viel Erfolg.

Lade auch die Minidump(s) hoch, die im Ordner "C:\Windows\Minidump\" zu finden sind (mit WinRAR oder WinZip einpacken und hochladen).


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Ich wusste doch das ich dich an den richtigen Verweise


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Bis jetzt habe ich mich ja nur gemeldet  gelöst ist ja noch nichts


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Habe mal den Scan in der Eingabeaufforderung gemact, also Resultat steht:

Der Windowsressourcenschutz hat keine Integritätsverletzungen gefunden.


Screens von CPU-Z im Anhang, im Minidump Ordnerist nix drin vielleicht hat CCleaner die Dateien gelöscht


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Jupp, CCleaner löscht die Minidumps -> entweder den Punkt in CClener deaktivieren oder erst mal auf CCleaner verzichten, damit wir die Minidumps auswerten können.

Bei den CPU-Z Screens fällt auf, dass der RAM im Single Modus läuft. Dies ist nicht die Ursache für die Probleme, jedoch sollte es im Dual Modus etwas flüssiger laufen. Baue dafür den RAM entweder in die blauen (empfohlen) oder die schwarzen RAM Steckplätze.

Mache danach bitte noch mal ein Screenshot von CPU-Z (Reiter Memory).


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Hi zusammen

Im Anhang mal das Screenshot vom Reiter Memory vom CPU-Z der RAM wird jetzt als Dual angezeigt.

Wie behebe ich das Probelm den nun mit dem Windows Defender?? 
Soll ich Vista neu installieren??


----------



## simpel1970 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Windows läuft aber ansonsten fehlerfrei?

Für das Problem mit dem Defender würde ich zunächst einmal die Fixit Solutions von MS ausprobieren: Microsoft Fix it Solution Center: troubleshooting software issues

Speziell: Automatische Diagnose und Korrektur von Sicherheitsproblemen unter Windows


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Ansonsten läuft alles richtig bei Windows, habe keine Spiele oder Programmabstürze, die Bluescreens kommen auch nicht mehr.

Die Webseite mit den Fixit solutions fiondet nix zu Defender oder Antyspyware.

Die automatische Diagnose lässt sich nicht installieren steht immer mir fehlen die erforderlichen Komponenten. 
Der Messenger geht langsam wieder aber Live Hotmail geht nicht.


----------



## simpel1970 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Dann deinstalliere erst mal den Defender, um ihn anschließend noch mal neu zu installieren (die Deinstallation ist hier erklärt: Fehlermeldung beim Ausführen von Windows Defender: "Fehlercode 0x800106ba")


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Der Defender ist nicht drin bei den Programme deinstallieren so wie es da steht.

Aber wenn ich den neu installieren will dann sagt er mir es sei schon drin


----------



## simpel1970 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Ich denke, dass hier eine Neuinstallation des Betriebssystems sinnvoll wäre. Scheint wohl ordentlich der Wurm drin zu sein. Da das System jetzt zumindest stabil läuft, dürfte es dann keine Probleme mehr geben.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Zum Glück habe ich ja noch meinen USB stick da drauf kommt mal alles an Dokumenten und Spielstände was ich noch brauche.
Mache die neuinstallation morgen, werde mich dann mal melden ob es immer noch so ist. Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## simpel1970 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Kein Ding und viel Erfolg, ich drücke die Daumen.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Also habe mal neuinstaltion gemacht, bis jetz läuft alles ganz ok aber nur etwas wundert mich schon, zwar läuft der RAM jetzt im Dual Modus aber dafür bleibt mir der PC öfters hängen, soll ich den wieder ändern auf Single Modus also den RAM wechseln ?


----------



## simpel1970 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Ich würde den RAM im DualChannel-Modus lassen, allerdings die Command Rate im Bios auf 2T stellen.
Gib bescheid, ob die Probleme/Hänger damit besser werden.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Im BIOS finde ich keine Einstellmöglichkeit am RAM etwas einzustellen nicht mal an der CPU kann ich etwas machen.

Hatte beim starten Bluescreen, entpacken kann ich die Minidump nihct 7zip das Programm das ich benutze sagt mir es unterstütze das Format nicht.

Visual Studio 2010 will es öffnen, Windows hat dieses Programm als Standard gesetzt für diesen Dateitypen wie es aussieht.

Mit was kann ich die Datei öffnen? Hochladen als ANhang geht nicht Fprmat wird nicht unterstützt, was mich freut sonst kann man einfach Viren hochladen.

Wenn es so weiter geht installiere ich wieder Ubuntu bis ich eine nicht registrierte Windows XP Cd finde auch wenn es nicht einfach ist die zu finden. 
Mir reicht es langsam mit Windows da bezahlt man soviel und bekommt nur ein OS das Fehler hat und dann Tonnenweise Updates installieren muss, der Windows Ordner wird nur immer grösser, wenn das so wieter geht, braucht Windows in 10 Jahren 100Gb Speicherplatz nur um Programme ausführen zu können.
Windows 98 war der Hammer da lief noch alles Super aber ab Windows Vista hat alles nur noch Fehler und es geht nur ums Geld, warum blieb Bill Gates denn nicht bei MS


----------



## simpel1970 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Für das auslesen der Minidump benötigst du den Debugger (siehe Signatur).
Die Minidump kannst du hochladen, du musst sie nur vorher mit 7Zip einpacken (RAR oder ZIP Format).

Im Bios ins Menü "Advanced" -> "Jumper Free Configuration" -> "DRAM Timing Mode" -> einstellen auf [manuell]. Hier sollte dann die Command Rate eingestellt werden können. Als ich aber in das Handbuch deines Motherboards geschaut habe, musst ich feststellen, dass hier keine Möglichkeit gegeben ist, die Command Rate zu verändern (@Asus:).

Schau aber bitte dennoch in den Bios Einstellungen nach, ob die option (CR, Command Rate, o.ä.) nicht doch aufgeführt ist (möglicherweise wurde sie bei einer aktuellen Bios Version nachgereicht - die aktuellste Version ist ja bereits auf deinem Board).

Wir können aber auch anderes versuchen die möglichen Kompatibilitätsprobleme zu umschiffen:
- "Advanced" -> "Jumper Free Configuration" -> "DRAM Frequency" auf [1067mhz] stellen.
- "Advanced" -> "Jumper Free Configuration" -> "Memory Overvoltage" auf [1,5V] stellen. Bleiben die Probleme erhöhe schrittweise die Einstellung bis max. 1,65V.


----------



## HanZ4000 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Ich an deiner Stelle würde das System Platt machen und neu Aufsetzen.
Das ist mit Sicherheit nicht so umständlich wie die Fehlersuche und außerdem
schließt du damit alle Fehler und krücken aus.

Ich persönlich traue Windows nicht, wenn es einmal zum huren beginnt... 
Einfach neu machen und kein Ärger haben!



Ps. Hoffentlich hast du deine Daten auf einer anderen Partition / Festplatte


----------



## oGuzee (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*



HanZ4000 schrieb:


> Ich an deiner Stelle würde das System Platt machen und neu Aufsetzen.
> Das ist mit Sicherheit nicht so umständlich wie die Fehlersuche und außerdem
> schließt du damit alle Fehler und krücken aus.
> 
> ...


 
Er hat schon neuinstalliert! Ist blöd alles gerade..


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Also mit dem RAM habe ich mal auf 1067MHz eingestellt und ein paar mal konnte ich starten ohen Bluescreen aber jetzt kommt wieder der Bluescreen ich versuche mal im Abgesicherten Modus in Windows zu kommen bin gerade bei Ubuntu drin, wenn Wine mir meine Spiele unterstützt dann behalt ich Ubuntu auf der Platte oder hol mir ein XP, sogar The Witcher 2 unterstützt Xp obwohl es im Mai rauskam


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Also das mit den Minidumps geht nicht so richtig wie es soll habe das gemacht was im Hpw to steht und das kopiert was da steht aber es passiert nix wenn ich dann Open Crash Dump klicke und die Minidump auswähle sagt er mir 


Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini070111-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6001.18538.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.101014-0432
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0221c000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`023e1db0
Debug session time: Thu Jun 30 15:35:13.403 2011 (UTC + 2:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:41.808
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
....................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffffa6006fd60fe, fffffa600c565e40, 0}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\AtihdLH6.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AtihdLH6.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AtihdLH6.sys
Probably caused by : ks.sys ( ks!KspPinPropertyHandler+17a )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Ist es das was du brauchst?


----------



## böhser onkel (1. Juli 2011)

Werf ihn runter und installier neu


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Also das mit den Minidumps geht nicht so richtig wie es soll habe das gemacht was im Hpw to steht und das kopiert was da steht aber es passiert nix wenn ich dann Open Crash Dump klicke und die Minidump auswähle sagt er mir


 
Bis dahin hast du alles richtig gemacht. Gebe nun noch unten in der Kommandoleiste "!analyze -v" ein (ohne "") - das dauert dann auch wieder ein Moment, bis das durch ist.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Wenn ich das eingebe was du sagst erscheint das hier ist es das was du brauchst?


Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini070211-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: *** Invalid ***
****************************************************************************
* Symbol loading may be unreliable without a symbol search path.           *
* Use .symfix to have the debugger choose a symbol path.                   *
* After setting your symbol path, use .reload to refresh symbol locations. *
****************************************************************************
Executable search path is: 
*********************************************************************
* Symbols can not be loaded because symbol path is not initialized. *
*                                                                   *
* The Symbol Path can be set by:                                    *
*   using the _NT_SYMBOL_PATH environment variable.                 *
*   using the -y <symbol_path> argument when starting the debugger. *
*   using .sympath and .sympath+                                    *
*********************************************************************
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02246000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0240bdb0
Debug session time: Sat Jul  2 12:18:57.913 2011 (UTC + 2:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:35.318
*********************************************************************
* Symbols can not be loaded because symbol path is not initialized. *
*                                                                   *
* The Symbol Path can be set by:                                    *
*   using the _NT_SYMBOL_PATH environment variable.                 *
*   using the -y <symbol_path> argument when starting the debugger. *
*   using .sympath and .sympath+                                    *
*********************************************************************
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffffa6006f7c0fe, fffffa600c411e40, 0}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ks.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ks.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ks.sys
***** Kernel symbols are WRONG. Please fix symbols to do analysis.

*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
Probably caused by : ks.sys ( ks+170fe )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffffa6006f7c0fe, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffffa600c411e40, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------

***** Kernel symbols are WRONG. Please fix symbols to do analysis.

*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************

ADDITIONAL_DEBUG_TEXT:  
Use '!findthebuild' command to search for the target build information.
If the build information is available, run '!findthebuild -s ; .reload' to set symbol path and load symbols.

MODULE_NAME: ks

FAULTING_MODULE: fffff80002246000 nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  47919888

EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - Die Anweisung in 0x%08lx verweist auf Speicher 0x%08lx. Der Vorgang %s konnte nicht im Speicher durchgef hrt werden.

FAULTING_IP: 
ks+170fe
fffffa60`06f7c0fe ??              ???

CONTEXT:  fffffa600c411e40 -- (.cxr 0xfffffa600c411e40)
rax=fffffa8009228248 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000000
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=fffffa8009228010 rdi=0000000000000008
rip=fffffa6006f7c0fe rsp=fffffa600c4126a0 rbp=0000000000000001
 r8=0000000000000001  r9=0000000000000002 r10=fffff88000e0a3c0
r11=00000000fffffff8 r12=0000000000000008 r13=fffff88000e0a3c0
r14=00000000ffffffff r15=0000000000000001
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010202
ks+0x170fe:
fffffa60`06f7c0fe ??              ???
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 0000000000000801 to fffffa6006f7c0fe

STACK_TEXT:  
fffffa60`0c4126a0 00000000`00000801 : fffff800`023d91c8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000028 : ks+0x170fe
fffffa60`0c4126a8 fffff800`023d91c8 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000028 fffff880`00ea59c0 : 0x801
fffffa60`0c4126b0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000028 fffff880`00ea59c0 00000000`00000001 : nt+0x1931c8


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
ks+170fe
fffffa60`06f7c0fe ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  ks+170fe

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

IMAGE_NAME:  ks.sys

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffffa600c411e40 ; kb

BUCKET_ID:  WRONG_SYMBOLS

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Oder habe ich etwas vergessen? Habe einfach "Open Crash Dump" geklickt und die aktuellste Datei genommen und dann den Befehl unten eingegeben und das kam dabei raus


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Hinterlege noch den Symbolpfad, wie in der Anleitung beschrieben.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Jetzt muss es stimmen oder? 


Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini070211-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6001.18538.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.101014-0432
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02246000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0240bdb0
Debug session time: Sat Jul  2 12:18:57.913 2011 (UTC + 2:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:35.318
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffffa6006f7c0fe, fffffa600c411e40, 0}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\AtihdLH6.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AtihdLH6.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AtihdLH6.sys
Probably caused by : ks.sys ( ks!KspPinPropertyHandler+17a )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze –v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffffa6006f7c0fe, fffffa600c411e40, 0}

Probably caused by : ks.sys ( ks!KspPinPropertyHandler+17a )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffffa6006f7c0fe, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffffa600c411e40, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - Die Anweisung in 0x%08lx verweist auf Speicher 0x%08lx. Der Vorgang %s konnte nicht im Speicher durchgef hrt werden.

FAULTING_IP: 
ks!KspPinPropertyHandler+17a
fffffa60`06f7c0fe 448b0a          mov     r9d,dword ptr [rdx]

CONTEXT:  fffffa600c411e40 -- (.cxr 0xfffffa600c411e40)
rax=fffffa8009228248 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000000
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=fffffa8009228010 rdi=0000000000000008
rip=fffffa6006f7c0fe rsp=fffffa600c4126a0 rbp=0000000000000001
 r8=0000000000000001  r9=0000000000000002 r10=fffff88000e0a3c0
r11=00000000fffffff8 r12=0000000000000008 r13=fffff88000e0a3c0
r14=00000000ffffffff r15=0000000000000001
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010202
ks!KspPinPropertyHandler+0x17a:
fffffa60`06f7c0fe 448b0a          mov     r9d,dword ptr [rdx] ds:002b:00000000`00000000=????????
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffffa6006f8201b to fffffa6006f7c0fe

STACK_TEXT:  
fffffa60`0c4126a0 fffffa60`06f8201b : fffffa80`09228010 fffffa80`08fa4490 fffffa80`09228010 fffff880`00e9e9c0 : ks!KspPinPropertyHandler+0x17a
fffffa60`0c4126f0 fffffa60`023c7f32 : 00000000`7070534b fffffa80`08fa4490 fffff880`00ea59c0 00000000`00000020 : ks!KsPinPropertyHandler+0x1b
fffffa60`0c412730 fffffa60`06f792ab : fffffa80`09228010 fffffa80`085394e0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000003 : portcls!PcPinPropertyHandler+0x152
fffffa60`0c412770 fffffa60`06f8259b : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`00000003 fffffa60`0c412880 fffff880`00e9ebf0 : ks!KspPropertyHandler+0x6cb
fffffa60`0c4127d0 fffffa60`023c8904 : fffffa60`0c412880 fffff880`00e9ebf0 fffffa80`09228010 fffffa80`09058d40 : ks!KsPropertyHandler+0x1b
fffffa60`0c412820 fffffa60`023db69c : 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`09228010 fffffa80`08539630 fffffa60`023ac0cb : portcls!PcHandlePropertyWithTable+0x64
fffffa60`0c412850 fffffa60`023c7b01 : fffffa80`09228010 fffffa80`085394e0 fffffa80`08539630 fffffa60`0c412a88 : portcls!CPortFilterWaveRT:eviceIoControl+0x144
fffffa60`0c4128b0 fffffa60`06f796d8 : 00000000`c000000d fffffa80`09228248 fffffa80`085394e0 00000000`60000000 : portcls!DispatchDeviceIoControl+0x79
fffffa60`0c4128e0 fffffa60`023c706c : fffffa60`0c412a18 11cf51ad`8c134960 0000c101`f8948a87 00000001`00000003 : ks!KsDispatchIrp+0xd8
fffffa60`0c412910 fffffa60`09b80765 : 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`09228290 fffffa60`0c412a00 fffffa60`023eea87 : portcls!PcDispatchIrp+0x5c
fffffa60`0c412940 00000000`00000001 : fffffa80`09228290 fffffa60`0c412a00 fffffa60`023eea87 fffffa80`09228010 : AtihdLH6+0x1b765
fffffa60`0c412948 fffffa80`09228290 : fffffa60`0c412a00 fffffa60`023eea87 fffffa80`09228010 00000000`00000000 : 0x1
fffffa60`0c412950 fffffa60`0c412a00 : fffffa60`023eea87 fffffa80`09228010 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09058d40 : 0xfffffa80`09228290
fffffa60`0c412958 fffffa60`023eea87 : fffffa80`09228010 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09058d40 fffffa80`09228010 : 0xfffffa60`0c412a00
fffffa60`0c412960 fffffa60`023ee7dd : 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`09228248 fffffa80`09228290 fffffa80`09228010 : ksthunk!CKSThunkDevice:ispatchIoctl+0xcf
fffffa60`0c412990 fffff800`0251ea6a : fffffa80`09058d40 fffffa60`0c412ca0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 : ksthunk!CKernelFilterDevice:ispatchIrp+0x11d
fffffa60`0c4129f0 fffff800`02537966 : fffffa80`08fc4170 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!IopXxxControlFile+0x5da
fffffa60`0c412b40 fffff800`0229aeb3 : fffff880`09536cc0 fffffa80`0900e060 00000000`000003a8 fffff800`02517634 : nt!NtDeviceIoControlFile+0x56
fffffa60`0c412bb0 00000000`778e507a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`00c0ef48 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x778e507a


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
ks!KspPinPropertyHandler+17a
fffffa60`06f7c0fe 448b0a          mov     r9d,dword ptr [rdx]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  ks!KspPinPropertyHandler+17a

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: ks

IMAGE_NAME:  ks.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  47919888

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffffa600c411e40 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_ks!KspPinPropertyHandler+17a

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_ks!KspPinPropertyHandler+17a

Followup: MachineOwner
---------


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Hier fallen gleich ein paar Treiber negativ auf.

Hast du die aktuellsten Chipsatz- und Grafikkartentreiber installiert?
Wenn ja, welche Versionen und wo hast du sie runtergeladen?


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Grafiktreiber ist der 11-6_vista64_win7_64_dd_ccc_ocl von Ati Homepage

Chipsatztreiber der AMD_Chipset_V13254_51010008_XPVISTAWIN7 von der Asus Homepage


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Nimm den 11.5 Grafiktreiber. Der 11.6 macht bei vielen enorme Probleme.

Chipsatztreiber hier downloaden: AMD RAID/SATA Drivers (South Bridge Driver)


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Habe zuerst den Ati Treiber deinstalliert und dann den 11.5 installiert sowie den Southbridgetreiber.

Seit dem Neustart nach der installation kein Bluescreen, mal sehen wie es morgen wird wenn ich den PC einschalte.


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

OK. Bin gespannt!


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Cities in Motion kann ich nicht starten weil der Steam Server nicht erreichbar ist und TS2009 lässt sich nicht installieren.

Bringt immer folgende Meldung gleich beim starten der Installation, siehe Anhang


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

TS2009 versuchst du von CD/DVD zu installieren? Der CRC Fehler würde auf eine defekte Datei bzw. einen defekten Datenträger hinweisen.

Mache bitte auch noch einen Screenshot CrystalDiskInfo. Mal sehen, was die SMART Werte über die Festplatte sagen.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Also habe mal die Cristaldiskinfo installiert weiss nicht was von den Daten du brauchst deshalbe habe ich mal 2 Screenshots gemacht.

Laufwerk C ist Windows drauf Laufwerk L Ubuntu kann dass das Problem sein?


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Mache den Screenshot bitte noch mal und ziehe das Fenster größer auf, so dass vor allem auch die Spalte mit den Hex-Werten zu sehen ist.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

So neue Screenshots im Anhang


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Die Platte sieht insoweit gut aus, nur der Wert "Ultra DMA CRC Error" fällt auf. Hier sind 15 Fehler protokolliert (Hex Wert: F).
I.d.R. liegt das an einem fehlerhaften Datenkabel. Tausche das Kabel unbedingt gegen ein Neues aus und kontrolliere regelmäßig diesen Wert. Nach dem Kabeltausch darf der Wert nicht weiter ansteigen (er sollte auf "F" stehen bleiben).
Erhöht sich der Wert dennoch, ist entweder auch das neue Kabel fehlerhaft, oder der Festplattencontroller ist defekt.

Der Fehler kann sich natürlich auf das bestehende System auswirken. Sollten Daten auf der Festplatte hierdurch fehlerhaft auf der Platte gespeichert sein, bleiben diese fehlerhaft. Eine Neuinstallation, bzw. erneutes herunterladen der Daten wäre notwendig.

Laufwerk L ist ja "nur" eine Partition und keine separate Platte. Das Problem betrifft somit beide Partitionen.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Stimmt es so? Ich weiss nicht ob es was bringt aber die Festplatte hat SATA 3 Anschluss, das Mainboard und das Kabel sind aber SATA 2


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

SATA 3 ist abwärtskompatibel und beim Kabel ist es vollkommen Schnuppe ob SATA1, 2 oder 3.

Sollten die Probleme wieder / immer noch auftreten, poste wieder einen Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo.
Der jetzt gepostete zeigt natürlich noch keine Änderung.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Da ich immer mehr Bluescreens hatte je mehr Updates Vista installiert, habe ich XP installiert und bis jetzt läuft alles gut ausser etwas will einfach nicht installiert werden.
Der Bildschirmtreiber sagt einfach immer nach der Installation er sein nicht installiert worden im Protokoll, auch wenn ich den Bildschirmtreiber allein installiere geht es trotzdem nicht habe den 11.5 versucht habe die HD5850


----------



## msimpr (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Oder ist Deine HDD kaputt?

Lass die mal prüfen


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*



msimpr schrieb:


> Oder ist Deine HDD kaputt?
> 
> Lass die mal prüfen


 
Wenn es an der HDD liegen würde dann könnte ich nichts installieren und ich konnte alles andere installieren ohne Probleme

EDIT: Im Anhang habe ich mal einen Screenshot von GPU-Z und den Log vom GPU-Z


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Tagen hatte ich beim starten jedesmal einen Bluescreen, bevor das passierte hatte Windws Update installiert.



Das die Probleme durch die Updates aufgetreten sind, können wir mittlerweile ausschließen.

Bleiben wir bei den Problemen mit den bisher angezeigten Speicherzugriffsverletzungen (zu der auch die Festplatte als Speicher gehört). 

->Mit HDTune kannst du die Fesplatte Blockweise überprüfen lassen: HD Tune website (Error Scan -> kein QuickScan!).

-> hast du zwischenzeitlich die RAM mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler überprüft?

->Baue einen RAM Riegel aus -> beide Riegel einzeln testen. Bleiben die Probleme?

->Hättest du einen Bekannten, der dir mit einer anderen Grafikkarte aushelfen könnte?


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Hi

Habe mal den RAM und die HDD getestet beides hat keine Fehler, ich werde den Bildschirm an die Onboardgrafik anschliessen.

Mal sehen ob es besser wird, melde mich dann wieder

Als Anhang Screenshot vom HDD Test und die Fehlermeldung von Ati


----------



## simpel1970 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Kannst du die Grafikkarte in einem anderen PC testen, ob sich die Treiber dort einwandfrei installieren lassen?


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Da müsste ich mal Freunde fragen, sollte aber gehen.

Ich versuche jetzt mal den VGA Treiber für die Onboard Grafik runterzuladen,Asus hat den nicht auf der Disc drauf 

Ist zwar nur eine HD 4250 aber besser als wenn nix flüssig läuft auch wenn ich mit der nicht alle Games zocken kann

Das gibts ja nicht, auch wenn ich den Treiber für die Onboardgrafik installieren will, installiert er mir den Bildschirmtreiber nicht.

Was mir auch noch auffält, es sagt mir immer das ich den AMD Chipsatztreiber installieren soll aber den habe ich installiert, liegt das Problem am MB vielleicht???


----------



## simpel1970 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Das Mobo wäre als Fehlerquelle auch nicht auszuschließen.



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Was mir auch noch auffält, es sagt mir immer das ich den AMD Chipsatztreiber installieren soll aber den habe ich installiert, liegt das Problem am MB vielleicht???



Kannst du ein paar Screenshots von den Meldungen machen!?


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Habe mal die beiden Meldungen zu einem Bild zusammengefügt, was mich auch wundert, es erscheint beim Anmelden immer der Assistent für neue  Geräte, den kennst du glaub ich schon oder?


----------



## simpel1970 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Nur zur Sicherheit bitte noch mal Win neu aufsetzen.

Gehe dabei wie folgt vor
- Betriebssystem installieren (bei XP -> incl. SP3 CD)
- Chipsatztreiber installeren (Link zur AMD Seite hast du schon).
- Lantreiber install. Realtek
- Soundtreiber install. http://www.viaarena.com/Driver/v8700a_20100923.zip
- Grafikkartentreiber install.
- Updates installieren. 

Treten dann auch wieder Probleme auf, baue einen RAM Riegel aus und teste die Installation mit nur einem Riegel (jeden Riegel einzeln testen).

EPU-4 Engine im Bios deaktivieren!


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Habe alles so installiert wie du es gesagt hast ausser der Bildschirmtreiber der einfach nicht will.

Die EPU-4 Engine finde ich im BIOS nicht um sie zu deaktivieren die läuft über Software während XP läuft.

Habe die RAMs einzeln getestet und beiden haben keine Fehler.

Ich vermute es liegt am Mainboard, am Windows kann es nicht sein glaub ich.

EDIT: Habe den Ati Treiber 11.5 deinstalliert und den 10.12 installiert es ist das selbe der Bildschirmtreiber lässt sich einfach nicht installiern.
Es kann doch echt nur ein Hardwarefehler sein.
Soll ich anstatt XP Win7 installieren?? Da ist es dafür 64bit was ich auch später brauchen werde nur, das ich ein paar Spiele habe die nur XP-Vista unterstützen und XP braucht weniger Leistung.


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Also läuft während der Installation alles fehlerfrei von statten, nur der Grafikkartentreiber will nicht!? Kannst du die Grafikkarte noch in einem anderen System testen (hast du inzwischen mal rumgefragt).
Ich würde hier auch auf ein Hardwareproblem tippen (in erster Linie Grafikkarte). Läuft die Karte in einem anderen PC einwandfrei, wäre das Motherboard mein nächster Verdächtiger.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Würde mich wundern wenn die Grafikkarte das Problem wäre, auf diesem Mainboard kann ich ja nicht einmal die Onboard Grafik installieren ist eine HD 4250.

Beim alten Mainboard das nicht mehr funktioniert wegen Defekt, ging alles Problemlos.

Ich habe nicht herumgefragt da diejenigen die sich damit auskennen nicht erreichbar oder in Urlaub sind.


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Ich hätte jetzt halt zuerst die Grafikkarte getestet, bevor ich das Board reklamiert hätte. Aber du hast schon recht, da nicht mal die Onboard Grafik installiert werden kann, scheint es eher am Board selbst zu liegen.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Ich habe mal bei Google folgendes eingegeben: Asus M4A88T-M Treiber Problem und ich finde mehrere Einträge von anderen Foren von denen geschrieben wird das die auch ähnliche Probleme haben. 

Hoffe das ich dann bei meinem AM3+ Board das Problem nicht habe wenn ich den PC mal zusammengebaut habe


----------



## simpel1970 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Was wurden in den Foren für Lösungsmöglichkeiten angeboten?


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Ich schrieb ja es sind ähnliche Probleme und die Probleme sind ähnlich also Sound geht nicht oder Grafik von bestimmten Spielen hat Fehler da wird nur angegeben das der PAtch für das jeweilige Spiel installiert oder deinstalliert werden soll.


----------



## simpel1970 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Was wirst du jetzt machen, reklamierst du das Board?


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Ich habe Asus mal kontaktiert die haben mir einen Chipsatztreiber geschickt den habe ich installiert dann den Grafiktreiber  11.6 und der Bildschirmtreiber lässt sich einfach nicht installieren.

Ich werde Asus nochmals kontaktieren und mal sehen was die sagen.

Melde mich dann wieder


----------



## simpel1970 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Ok. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Asus hat mir einen Grafiktreiber geschickt den habe ich installiert die Grafikkarte wurde immer noch nicht erkannt im GPU-Z und der Bildschirmtreiber ist anscheinend auch nicht installiert den Furmark läuft nicht


----------



## simpel1970 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Hast du Asus auch mitgeteilt, dass sich nicht mal die Treiber für die Onbaord Grafik installieren lassen?


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Ja das habe ich gemacht


----------



## simpel1970 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Dann war der Grafikkartentreiber, den dir Asus geschickt hat wohl ausschließlich für die Onboard Grafik gedacht!?

Was haben die denn dazu geschrieben?


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Sagten nur ich soll den installieren habe langsam keine Geduld mehr.

Bluescreens bie Vista mit dem Board bei XP will der Grafiktreiber nicht installiert werden


----------



## simpel1970 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Wende dich doch noch zusätzlich an den Asus Support hier im Forum (Dr. Asus). Evtl kann es helfen, die Sache zu beschleunigen. Support-Forum von Asus


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Danke habe Thread dort mal erstell gab keinen der das Problem schon hatte.

Bin seit über 2 Jahren in diesem Forum und kenne das Asusunterforum nicht mal


----------



## simpel1970 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Warte ab, ob sich Dr. Asus meldet, oder schreibe ihn eine PN, damit er auf dein Thread aufmerksam wird.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Ein weiteres Problem seit Heute, habe das Design von apple installieren wollen habe es von Softonic oder wie auch immer das heisstaber nach Neustart startet der PC immer neu bevor das Winlogo kommt habe Win7 drauf. Nicht mal über die Systemwiederherstellung kann ich was machen habe zum Glück noch die PS3 um ins Internet zu kommen


----------



## simpel1970 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Mit der "als zuletzt bekannt funktionierenden Konfiguration starten" klappt es auch nicht?
Automatischer Neustart ist deaktiviert?
Systemstartreparatur über Win7-DVD schon probiert (3x laufen lassen)?


----------



## Gamer090 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Habe schon versucht die Systemstartreparatur laufen zu lassen über die VistaDVD die Win7 DVD ist keine Vollversion und meldet immer das es nicht geht
Wo kann ich den Automatischen Neustart deaktivieren ? Habe davon noch nie was gehört


----------



## simpel1970 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Den automatischen Neustart deaktivierst du, wenn du nach dem Post-Screen F8 drückst und in den erweiterten Systemstartoptionen den Eintrag "automatischen Neustart bei Systemfehlern deaktivieren" auswählst.

Im gleichen Menü (Systemstartoptionen) kannst du auch den Start im abgesicherten Modus auswählen, ebenso wie die Option "mit der als zuletzt bekannt funktionierenden Konfiguration starten".

Beim Asus Board ist es mit der F8 Taste so, dass wenn du sie "zu früh" (während des Post Screen) drückst, die Auswahl des Bootmediums erscheint. Das ist aber kein Problem, wähle ein Bootmedium aus und drücke sofort weiter auf der F8 Taste herum, du solltest dann in die erweiterten Systemstartoptionen gelangen.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Beim Booten erscheint folgendes in der Reihenfolge:

Asus Expressgate

BootScreen mit Angaben was ich drücken muss um ins BIOS zu gelangen, EZ Flash zus starten und das Boot Medium auswählen kann mit F8


Nachdem erschein ein Screen in dem ich Win7 auswählen muss, sonst steht noch zur Auswahl "Nicht erkanntes Betriebssystem auf Laufwerk C" und "frühere Windows Version" was abernicht funktioniert.

Wenn ich also F8 drücke komme ich zur Auswahl des Bootmediums aber von der Win7 DVD aus kann ich so nicht booten.


----------



## simpel1970 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Wie geschrieben -sofort nach der Auswahl des Bootmediums weiter auf F8 herumhaken.

Unabhängig davon, bzw. zur Auswahl des Bootmediums...das DVD Gerät wird also nicht angezeigt?
Ist im Bios -> Boot Device Config -> das DVD als Bootmedium überhaupt eingetragen?


----------



## Gamer090 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

ALso habe zuerst die Win7 DVD eingelegt und dann mal auf F8 rumgehackt und zuerst mal "Letze funktioniere Konfiguration" ausgewählt, heist etwas anders aber genuaer weiss ich es nicht, funktionierte nicht, dann konnte ich aber die Systemwiderherstellung machen und es funktioniert endlich wieder zocken am PC  

Was mache ich nur ohne dich simpel1970  so oft wie du mir schon bei meinen Problemen mit Windoof geholfen hast


----------



## simpel1970 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Danke für die Blumen  

Freut mich, wenn ich dir helfen kann.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

bitte

Es gibt schon wieder ein Problem  also langsam wirds mir unheimlich als ob Windoows gegen mich ist.

sobald ich mich eingeloggt habe, kann ich ix machen, es reagiert auf gar nichts, nicht auf Eingaben der Tastatur oder Maus
Nur neustarten über die Reset Taste des PCs geht und dann ommt wieder das gleiche.

Würde eigentlich gerne Ubuntu verwenden aber The Witcher 2 läuft unter Wine (noch) nicht.
Acuh wenn ich Windows und Ubuntu gleichzeizig laufen lasse, irgendein Programm gibts dafür weiss nur icht welches, hätte ich wahrscheinlich die gleichen Probleme wenn nicht sogar mehr Probleme


----------



## simpel1970 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Evtl. noch mal das Betriebssystem neu installieren (falls doch noch ein Konflikt durch die letzte Änderung vorliegt).

Aber das war ja "nur" ein weiteres Problem. Das Problem mit dem Grafikkartentreiber besteht noch?
Hat sich Dr. Asus schon bei dir gemeldet?


----------



## Gamer090 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Also die Grafikkarte läuft jetzt ohen Probleme, Dr.Asus hat sich schon gemeldet.

Ist nicht so lang her als ich Win7 installiert habe, war glaub ich letzten Monat.

Gibts einen Mainboard-Chipsatz der gut funktioniert mit XP? Weil ich langsam kein Bock mehr habe auf Windows, habe leider Spiele die gehen nur auf Windows deshalb werde ich wahrscheinlich bald den PC WinXP tauglich zu machen.
Nur bei der Grafikkarte muss ich schauen wie es weiter geht, hatt ja bei meiner HD5850 Probleme und The Witcher 2 auf Onboardgrafik??

Ist nur so eine Idee, weil mir reichts einfach mit Windows, und XP war das letzte OS das Microsoft noch geschafft hat richtig zum laufen zu bringen, wenn jedoch Wine alle Spiele die ich auf PC habe ohne Probleme abspielen kann dann steige ich auf Ubuntu um.


----------



## simpel1970 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Gibts einen Mainboard-Chipsatz der gut funktioniert mit XP?


 
Gibt es denn einen Chipsatz der mit XP nicht funktioniert?


----------



## Gamer090 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Der 880G von meinem jetzigem Board hatte ja Probleme mit XP

Ich denke da an ein Board mit AMD 7xx Chipsatz und die Grafikkarte soll die HD 4870X2 sein falls die beiden Komponeneten noch zu finden sind.


----------



## simpel1970 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Da gäbe es z.B. das Board: Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3, 770 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Alternativ ein 8er Chipsatz: Gigabyte GA-870A-USB3 Rev. 3.1, 870 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland mit USB3. Allerdings ist hier der Etron USB3 Chip verbaut, der in der Praxis wohl noch nicht ganz ausgereift ist. Aber du wolltest ja eh einen 7er Chipsatz.

Grafikkarte würde ich mir lieber eine starke Single-Chip GPU kaufen als eine Dual-Chip.
Je nach Geldbeutelgröße (Marke nur beispielhaft):
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/610533
Club 3D Radeon HD 6950 Club 3D-Design, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (CGAX-69548F) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
XFX Radeon HD 6970, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (HD-697A-CNFC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Sparkle GeForce GTX 570, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (SXX5701280D5NM) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Gamer090 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Das Board ist OK, ich wollte einen 7er Chipsatz da der 8er erst nach XP rauskam und mein jetziges Board hat einen 8er Chipsatz den 880G um genuaer zu sein und hatte damit ja Problem mit XP.
Bei der Grafikkarte versteh ich nicht wie eine HD 6xxx besser unter XP laufen soll als eine HD 5850 unter XP, aber ich denke mal du weist da etwas besser Bescheid als ich


----------



## simpel1970 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Also...zunächst gibt ist mir nicht bekannt, dass es mit XP und dem 8er Chipsatz grundsätzlichen Probleme gibt. 

Das mit der Grafikkarte war nur so gemeint, dass ich nicht den Kauf einer X2 empfehlen würde (der HD5XXX oder HD6XXX ist es grundätzlich egal, ob XP installiert ist. Wenn du eine 5850 hast, nutze die weiterhin ).


----------



## Gamer090 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Suche grade in einem Online-Auktionshaus Win XP 64bit aber die meisten Keys wurden da schon mal registriert und ich frage mich wie ich den diese Keys noch nutzen soll, sind ja nicht auf meinen Namen registriert

Noch eine Frage, alle Spiele die ich dann auf XP spielen will, sind nicht viele aber ein PC brauch ich schon, haben in den Mindestanforderungen eine Dual Core CPU drin. Ich habe jetzt einen Phenom II X4 955, lohnt es sich für mich den zu verkaufen und mir einen Dual Core zu holen? Könnte so Strom sparen wahrscheinlich und spare Geld am Netzteil.


----------



## simpel1970 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Das die Lizenzen schon mal benutzt wurden ist überhaupt kein Problem. Installieren, Key-Eingeben, im Zweifel nachträglich über Telefon aktivieren. Unabhängig davon...hast du schon Erfahrung mit XP-64bit? Gibt es einen zwingenden Grund, warum du XP-64bit haben möchtest? XP 64bit ist schon eine gewisse "Herausforderung" (insbes. an die Treiberunterstützung) und kann einen schon mal ganz schnell die Laune und Lust verderben.

Der Tausch einer PII X4 CPU gegen einen Dual-Core lohnt sich m.E. nicht. Wenn es nur der Strom und die NT-Größe ist, was du sparen willst, kannst du die CPU auch untervolten.
Aber wenn du aus energetischen Gründen doch lieber einen Dual-Core haben willst, schau hier mal drauf: http://www.hartware.de/review_980_4.html (unter Last sieht man den Unterschied).


----------



## Gamer090 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Das mit dem Treiberproblem unter XP 64bit wusste ich nicht mal, dann nehme ich doch das 32bit obwohl ich 4GB RAM drin habe, XP 32bit unterstütz glaub ich 3.2GB aber zum zocken von den meisten Spielen sollte es reichen

Der Verbrauch ist schon ein Unterschied aber untertakten will ich nicht, bringt mir wahrscheinlich nicht viel

Nachtrag: Ist zwar nur eine idee aber vielleicht kaufe ich ein Notebook ohne OS oder mit Xp drauf neu gibts die icht mehr aber gebraucht solle ich dide schon finden


----------



## simpel1970 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Bei 4GB wäre 32bit noch in Ordnung (XP unterstützt 4GB, jedoch werden die zur Verfügung stehenden Speicheradressen für alle Geräte verwendet, weshalb zum Schluss für den frei adressierbaren RAM noch ~3,2 GB übrig bleiben). Zumindest bei XP würde ich das lieber in Kauf nehmen als 64-bit.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

ok nehme dann ich 32bit XP das habe ich schon ob ich Notebook kaufe weiss ich noch nicht weil wäre schon ein Vorteil für mich habe den PC am Fernseher angeschlossen und muss Websites oft vergrößern weil aus 3Meter Entfernung ist die Schrift nicht immer gut lesbar besonders bei Skype habe ich Probleme mit der Schriftgrösse und kann somit auch Strom sparen


----------



## simpel1970 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Wie schließt du den Laptop an, wenn du in 3m Entfernung vor dem Fernseher sitzt?

Evtl. wäre dann auch ein leiser "HTPC" eine Option (PC i.d.R. günstiger als Laptop)? Mit Funktastatur könnte dieser bequem von der Couch bedient werden.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Gute Idee von dir, habe da schon eine Idee wie ich das ganze machen soll.

Wegen der Funktastatur, wo soll ich den die Maus hintun? Weil eein Tisch vor der Couch der von der Höhe passt damit ich mich nicht bücken muss versperrt mir die Sicht zum Fernseher, da muss ich mir noch etwas überlegen.


----------



## simpel1970 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Es gibt auch Funktastaturen mit "eingebauter" Maus (z.B. Touchpad oder Trackball).


----------



## master.of.war (21. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

.....


----------



## Gamer090 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

@*master.of.war*

In diesem Thread geht es nicht um Windows 8, sondern um Probleme vn Windows XP,Vista und 7.
Den Thread habe ich mal erstellt damit ich meine Problme mit windows mal hier posten kann wenn ich nicht weiter komme und simpel1970 hat mir sehr geholfen, aber nimm deine Beitrag bitte raus den auch wenn es in diesem Unterforum Allgemien um Window geht heisst das nicht dass es in diesem Thread um Windows8 geht.

@simpel1970  
Ich geh mal bei Media Markt vorbei aber nur um zu testen wie sich so eine Tastatur bedienen lässt, sorry aber der Service bei MM hat mir noch nir gefallen, nachher seh ich mal weiter ob das eine Lösung für mich ist
Wie wärs mit der? Hast du sowas gemeint? http://www.logitech.com/de-ch/keyboards/keyboard/devices/8276


----------



## simpel1970 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Genau so etwas hatte ich gemeint (Touchpad). 
Alternativ gibt es auch Tastaturen mit Trackball: Keysonic KSK-3201 RF HTPC-Keyboard : Fazit - Artikel Hartware.net


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (22. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Welche ich dir empfehlen kann aus eigener Erfahrung her ist die cordless Tastatur von Enermax. Hat eine Eingebaute Mauskugel(Trackball), Scroll Rad und natürlich die linke und rechte Maustaste. Des Weiteren ist sehr Stabil.


----------



## simpel1970 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Die von Emermax habe ich auch. Tolle Tastatur, jedoch finde ich den Trackball etwas zu hakelig. Das ist für mich kein Problem, da ich die Tastatur an meinem HTPC so gut wie nie benötige (bediene den HTPC über Fernbedienung, Wartung erfolgt über Teamviewer vom PC im Büro). 
Für eine Alltagslösung wäre mir das auf Dauer allerdings etwas zu nervig. Da ich die "Problematik" schon in einigen Reviews lesen konnte, bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass es sich hierbei nicht um einen Defekt (bei meiner Tastatur) handelt.

Läuft der Trackball bei dir stets flüssig?


----------



## Gamer090 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Ist es die Enermax Aurora? Weil bei der ist mir die Maus zu klein da passt gerade mal ein Finger drauf


----------



## simpel1970 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Ja, genau die.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Das gibts ja nicht, jetzt fängt es schon wieder an mit Win 7.

Nach dem einloggen startet Skype und dann kannst machen was du willst alles friert ein.

Kann nur ein Problem von Windoof sein den Asus Express Gate funktioniert ja und habe die letzten Tage ohne Probleme zocken können ohen abstürze oder einfrieren des PCs.

Ich lasse mal den Antivirus durchlaufen denn es kommt mir vor als ob mein PC benutzt wird für Hack Angriffe wenn alles einfriert.


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Ist beim Einfrieren noch irgendetwas erwähnenswertes zu beobachten? (z.B. HDD LED bleibt an, CPU Auslastung geht hoch, GPU Auslastung geht hoch, etc)?


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Wie hoch die CPU oder GPU Auslastung ist kann ich nicht feststellen, kann nicht mal den Task Manager öffnen.

Die HDD LED blinkt manchmal, aber manchmal ist sie auch aus.

Was mich wundert, und ich denke hab nen Virus auf dem PC den der Antivirus nicht finden kann, wenn ich das Internetkabel beim einlogen nicht eingesteckt habe, dann starten alle Programme ohne Probleme.


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Vorher den Taskmanager und z.B. GPU-Z laufen lassen. So dass bei einem Freeze diese Sachen noch abzulesen sind. (muss man halt zwangsläufig die ganze Zeit geöffnet und im Vordergrund halten).

Aber wenn du ein Virus befürchtest, solltest du dem nachgehen, bzw. im Zweifel lieber noch mal neu installieren.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Das Problem ist ja das es ja einfriert gleich nach dem einlogen aber wenn ich Glück habe kann ich den GPU-Z und Task Manager noch starten. Ich versuche es mal und melde mich dann wieder


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Es ging mit dem Taskmanager und GPU-Z jetzt.
Bei GPU-Z alles ok, Temperaturen so zwischen 42° und 53° Grad.

Beim Task Manager geht die Auslastung auf bis zu 42% und das bei nem Phenom X4.

Langsam nervt es so sehr das ich den PC immer weniger einschalte, hoffe aber solche Probleme nicht zu haben wenn ich den Zambezi dann habe, den dann wird es ein teures Projekt werden. Habe mir da schon einiges überlegt aber sage noch nichts wird eine Überraschung dann


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Ach das System friert sofort nach jedem Winstart ein? Wie sieht es im abgesicherten Modus aus? Gleiches Problem?


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Also abgesicherter Modus geht immer da muss ich zwar alle Programme selber starten aber ansonsten friert nix ein.


----------



## simpel1970 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Dann deinstalliere im abgesicherten Modus den Grafikkartentreiber (ohne Neuinstallation) und starte das System anschließend neu (Grafikkartentreiber von Win erkennen und installieren lassen). Treten die Probleme dann immer noch auf?

Wenn das System dann zumindest startet, poste noch einen Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Also im Abgesicherten Modus kann ich den Catalyst nicht deinstallieren, kommt ne Meldung von Windows das es nur im normalen Modus geht.
Oder hast du etwas anderes gemeint?


----------



## simpel1970 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

In den normalen Modus kannst du ja den Treiber nicht installieren, da es dann einfriert?
Wenn dem so ist, installiere DriverSweeper und deinstalliere damit den Treiber im abgesicherten Modus.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Habe Driver Sweeper installiert im abgesicherten Modus und dann neugestartet im normalen Modus bis jetz alles ok.

Nur das Windows immer noch nicht eine Meldung gebracht hat das der Grafiktreiber fehlt und es installieren will aber das kommt siche beim 2 oder spätestens beim 3 Start.

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Bitteschön  ...aber wir sind vermutlich noch nicht am Ende 

Win7 installiert selbst die Treiber (zumindest den Microsoft eigenen Standard VGA Treiber). Schau im Gerätemanager nach, ob der ATI Treiber automatisch wieder genommen wurde (-> Gerätemanger -> Grafiktreiber -> Eigenschaften -> Treiber).


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Also in diesem Fenster steht aber das drin: Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19)

Der Treiber ist derjenige von ATI, siehe Bild


----------



## simpel1970 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Also in diesem Fenster steht aber das drin: Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19)


 
Mache bitte einen Screenshot von dem Fenster.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Bitte sehr


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Probiere folgendes aus: Klicke bei den Treiberinfos auf "Uninstall". Anschließend auf "Scan for hardware changes".

Bringt das keine Änderung, starte den PC und wechsel in die erweiterten Systemstartoptionen (mit F8 - wie zum abgesicherten Modus) und wähle dort "Last Known Good Configuration" aus.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Hat funktioniert also nachdem ich in den erweiterten Systemstartoperationen die Auswahl genommenhabe.

Danke


----------



## simpel1970 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Prima.

Läuft jetzt alles fehlerfrei? Keine Probleme mehr ersichtlich?


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Ja eigentlich schonnur manchmal friert alles ein wenn ich eine Webseite vergrössere und passiert erst seit ich über die erweiterte xSystemkonfiguration gestartet habe. Liegt es an der Auflösung? Habe 1920x1080


----------



## simpel1970 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Vergrößerst du mit einer Software oder über Hotkeys (STRG + Mausrad)?



Gamer090 schrieb:


> passiert erst seit ich über die erweiterte xSystemkonfiguration gestartet habe.



Was genau meinst du damit?


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Ich vergrössere mit STRG + Mausrad aber seit ich die Auflösung auf 1280 x 720 eingstellt habe geht alles ohne Probleme bezw muss ich nicht mehr vergössern. 

Firefox friert mir aber einfach so ein und wenige Sekundne später verliert Skype und MSN Messenger die Internetverbindung und unten rechts wird mir angezeigt das die verbindung unterbrochen wurde aber das modem zeigt nix besonderes an da läuft alles ganz normal.

Ich danke für deine Hilfe aber seit ich das neue Mainboard habe das Asus M4A88T-M kommen nur Probleme, schade das mein MSI-Board nicht mehr funktioniert.  
Werde wohl auf Ubuntu umsteigen müssen und das zocken was ich da mit Wine zocken kann. 

Bringt mir nix dauernd irgendwelche Probleme zu haben so kan ich auf den PC verzichten und ein X4 verbraucht zuviel Leistung nur um damit in Internet zu gehen.


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist Windows verrückt geworden?*

Das Board haben wir ja schon etwas länger in Verdacht (nach dem es auch mit der Onboard Grafik zu den gleichen Problemen gekommen ist). Ich würde dir empfehlen dieses zu reklamieren und ein anderes Board zu kaufen.


----------

